# NTs vs Nature



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> You should see the movie Mosquito Island! The main guy was clearly a genius ENTP or INTP who brought his family to a desolated island and basically reinvented the refrigerator and a bunch of other tech tools.


That sounds ridiculous.
"Hey! I'm a genius XNTP! I brought my familly to a desolate island so I could show off like I'm McGyver or something!"


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

SciVoid said:


> That sounds ridiculous.
> "Hey! I'm a genius XNTP! I brought my familly to a desolate island so I could show off like I'm McGyver or something!"


Well he was convinced that civilization was on the decline and he was sick of the corporate world. So it was his idealistic view of living a better life, not showing off. It is actually a pretty profound movie.


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> Well he was convinced that civilization was on the decline and he was sick of the corporate world. So it was his idealistic view of living a better life, not showing off. It is actually a pretty profound movie.


I was just acting silly. I might give it a watch. One of these days...


----------

